# Eclipse Echtzeitsuche nach Sourcefilesnamen mit Quick Access



## Bullz (17. Jan 2014)

Hallo,

Habe bei einem Freund gesehen das dieser über die Quick Access Suche in Echtzeit zu allen Sourcefiles in Projekt springen kann. Wenn ich das bei mir mache zeigt er nur Files an die ich gerade offen habe aber nicht alle Files aus dem ganzen Projekt. 

Dachte an indizieren wie ich es unter Windows kenne. Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob es das ich was ich suche...


----------



## Bullz (18. Jan 2014)

gibt es eine Möglichkeit diese in die Oberfläche von Eclipse einzubauen ? 

Shift+Strg+R => Open Resource (Datei)
Shift+Strg+T => Open Type (Klasse)

Diese Quick access ist ja schon mal da

Type geht nicht da viel zu langsam und mir mein Eclipse abschmiert. Aber damit kann ich Leben  

Wäre Oberhammer wenn das wenigstens mit den Resourcedatein funktioniert


----------

